# 2014 Official FSU Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (May 31, 2014)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 31, 2014)

I can't wait to get the new season started.




National Champs Baby!

Go NOLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Noles #1


----------



## duckndog (Jun 25, 2014)

2014 Dallas to Dallas


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 26, 2014)

Should be an interesting year. Incredible talent! We lost some great leaders off last year's team. Time for other guys to step up. I do think everyone is going to realise how good Jernigan really was now that he is gone. A man among boys in a lot of games.
I feel we will have one slip up some where along the way just because the odds are against two perfect seasons in a row. We will be more talented than every team we play in the regular season. If Winston was to get hurt or do something incredibly stupid the whole outlook would change drastically obviously.
I can't wait! Go Noles!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Should be an interesting year. Incredible talent! We lost some great leaders off last year's team. Time for other guys to step up. I do think everyone is going to realise how good Jernigan really was now that he is gone. A man among boys in a lot of games.
> I feel we will have one slip up some where along the way just because the odds are against two perfect seasons in a row. We will be more talented than every team we play in the regular season. If Winston was to get hurt or do something incredibly stupid the whole outlook would change drastically obviously.
> I can't wait! Go Noles!!



x2. We lost a lot in terms of leadership and yes Jernigan was a beast. One thing I'm looking forward to is seeing Karlos Williams get more time toting the rock.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2. We lost a lot in terms of leadership and,yes, Jernigan was a beast. One thing I'm looking forward to is seeing Karlos Williams get more time toting the rock.



This is where Jimbo's recruiting prowess over the last three years will show.

We'll be fine.  We'll be one of the last four standing, without a doubt.


----------



## brittthomas (Jun 27, 2014)

I got a question for those that go to the games.

I'm taking my kids and some of their friends for the first home game this year, but, the only place I can find tickets for that seat the number we'll have (6) is Sec 221, behind the band. Anyone ever sat there before? How loud is it?

I've always sat on the home side at the 35 yd line, so I have no clue what it's like around the band. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2. We lost a lot in terms of leadership and yes Jernigan was a beast. One thing I'm looking forward to is seeing Karlos Williams get more time toting the rock.



Karlos Williams is an absolute stud.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Karlos Williams is an absolute stud.



With an offseason to actually work on the little things of learning the position, he'll probably get invited to New Yark.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> I got a question for those that go to the games.
> 
> I'm taking my kids and some of their friends for the first home game this year, but, the only place I can find tickets for that seat the number we'll have (6) is Sec 221, behind the band. Anyone ever sat there before? How loud is it?
> 
> I've always sat on the home side at the 35 yd line, so I have no clue what it's like around the band. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



Go to StubHub.  You can usually find good seats there.

I don't know about sitting behind the band.  We've always sat in sections 32 or 33.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 30, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> I got a question for those that go to the games.
> 
> I'm taking my kids and some of their friends for the first home game this year, but, the only place I can find tickets for that seat the number we'll have (6) is Sec 221, behind the band. Anyone ever sat there before? How loud is it?
> 
> I've always sat on the home side at the 35 yd line, so I have no clue what it's like around the band. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Here's what we do for games like that one. Wait and buy tickets at the stadium. I can guarantee you that finding tickets won't be a problem. We have been doing this for the last ten years. You can even find six together and probably find much better seats than the ones you are looking at. We never pay more than twenty a ticket and usually a lot less than that.  Usually by the beginning of the fourth quarter the stadium is about one fourth empty and you could go sit about anywhere you want. Now this only is true of early in the year day home games against  The Citadel and that type team. If this is your kids first game they are going to absolutely love it!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 14, 2014)

Checked this morning..............

Yep, still number 1.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 18, 2014)

NOLES baby !! Here we go again. !!! Back to back !!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 21, 2014)

This is the year that were expected to peak, not last year. Last year was a pleasant surprise, but our 3rd string this year could start at many other D1 programs. 

Here's to staying healthy and continuing the domination of all who line up against us. 9 more days...Go 'Noles!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> This is the year that were expected to peak, not last year. Last year was a pleasant surprise, but our 3rd string this year could start at many other D1 programs.
> 
> Here's to staying healthy and continuing the domination of all who line up against us. 9 more days...Go 'Noles!



Only problem is last year's success led to the departure of a few players we thought would be here this year.

That said we could still be better than last year.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Only problem is last year's success led to the departure of a few players we thought would be here this year.
> 
> That said we could still be better than last year.



KB is the only thing I see as shoes not potentially filled. May just mean no more jump balls, which we can work around (although it sure did help set the tone for the Clemson game, and then obviously the biggest play of the whole college football season.)


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> KB is the only thing I see as shoes not potentially filled. May just mean no more jump balls, which we can work around (although it sure did help set the tone for the Clemson game, and then obviously the biggest play of the whole college football season.)



I'm thinking more on the defensive side.  Jernigan, Joyner, Brooks, Telvin Smith, Christian Jones.

We have studs to plug in, no doubt, but Joyner and Timmy will be hard to replace.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm thinking more on the defensive side.  Jernigan, Joyner, Brooks, Telvin Smith, Christian Jones.
> 
> We have studs to plug in, no doubt, but Joyner and Timmy will be hard to replace.



Yes, they were very special, unique leaders. You just can't coach the x factor like they had, and folks Greg Reid, etc. They've just been tough their whole lives and always will be. 

But there are simply things a 6'5" frame brings to the table....we will be fine though.

I was talking to a friend about this the other day....I think we have spent so much time since 2001 managing our own expectations as fans that we are still programmed that way, despite winning the NCGame last year. 

We are pretty freaking stacked man. Go 'Noles!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Yes, they were very special, unique leaders. You just can't coach the x factor like they had, and folks Greg Reid, etc. They've just been tough their whole lives and always will be.
> 
> But there are simply things a 6'5" frame brings to the table....we will be fine though.
> 
> ...



We'll definitley be in the playoff.  Nobody knows what will happen past that point.  Right now we have less holes than anyone in the nation, but holes tend to get filled during the season and we had our share of luck last year.

We were two injuries away from an OLine that looked ALOT different.  We didn't get hit with the injury bug and that is HUGE.

The OLine has more depth this season, but we are looking thin at linebacker.  If we stay relatively healthy, we'll be the top seed in the playoff.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 2, 2014)

Only 3 things.....

1. I now fully understand why Jimbo never let Coley call plays.

2. Congrats on your win.

3. Please Kill Loserville.

Sincerely, a Canes fan concerned for his program.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't see a repeat in the future if they continue to play the way they did last night and in week 1. Gave up over 250 yards rushing to the Citadel...yikes! Offense looked a lot more crisp and Jameis threw the ball the way we are accustomed to seeing him throw but I'm concerned about the defense. Gotta get better or Clemson is gonna break our hearts.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2014)

Wife was disappointed the game wasn't on any of our channels last night


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I don't see a repeat in the future if they continue to play the way they did last night and in week 1. Gave up over 250 yards rushing to the Citadel...yikes! Offense looked a lot more crisp and Jameis threw the ball the way we are accustomed to seeing him throw but I'm concerned about the defense. Gotta get better or Clemson is gonna break our hearts.



We need some guys to step into those leadership roles. Its pretty apparent so far that there will be no repeat barring a miraculous turnaround. IF they continue to play the same as the past 2 weeks we will drop 2-3 games this year. I don't know if they've lost the hunger or what but they better get it fixed.


----------



## woody10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Who would have believed we would have won a National title last year after the Boston College game? There's still plenty of time and plenty of room for improvement!!!! I'd rather see them start out slow and build to something great than start out great and nosedive anybody else see it that way?


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 10, 2014)

woody10 said:


> Who would have believed we would have won a National title last year after the Boston College game? There's still plenty of time and plenty of room for improvement!!!! I'd rather see them start out slow and build to something great than start out great and nosedive anybody else see it that way?



I figure that Jimbo is trying to keep his cards covered and not show too much as far as what they're capable of in anticipation for the bigger games later in the season. Main goal now is to keep everyone healthy (even though The Citadel's chop blocks and cuts took out 4 guys this weekend ) and keep winning games.

No need for style points anymore, just wins.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> I figure that Jimbo is trying to keep his cards covered and not show too much as far as what they're capable of in anticipation for the bigger games later in the season. Main goal now is to keep everyone healthy (even though The Citadel's chop blocks and cuts took out 4 guys this weekend ) and keep winning games.
> 
> No need for style points anymore, just wins.



I hope your right but I don't know. I still think the defense is in trouble. Just a thought but why would Jimbo hold back now? Last year they let it all hang out from the 1st snap of the season. 



We will find out where we stand when Clemson comes to Tally. If these Noles have what it takes they will demolish them. If not, be prepared for a couple losses.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 10, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope your right but I don't know. I still think the defense is in trouble. Just a thought but why would Jimbo hold back now? Last year they let it all hang out from the 1st snap of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out where we stand when Clemson comes to Tally. If these Noles have what it takes they will demolish them. If not, be prepared for a couple losses.



We can't judge this team based off of last years team.  Last year was something special.  We set the ALL TIME NCAA record for points in a season.  
Last year, we started the season with a road conference game.  Even then, we didn't let it all hang out.  It was just that everything we did in that game worked.  I also remember concerns about the run defense early last year.

This team will not be as good as last year on either side of the ball, but we don't have to be.  We can win every game by less than two touchdowns and still get into the playoff.  

I'm not that worried about Clemson.  I think that as the season goes on, that week one win fo UGA is gonna lose alot of it's luster.


We are 2-0 right now and that's all that really matters.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 10, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope your right but I don't know. I still think the defense is in trouble. Just a thought but why would Jimbo hold back now? Last year they let it all hang out from the 1st snap of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out where we stand when Clemson comes to Tally. If these Noles have what it takes they will demolish them. If not, be prepared for a couple losses.



It's like RY said, we can't compare 2013 Noles and the 2014 Noles. They are two entirely different teams. Last year they went under everyone's radar and by the time the other teams had a chance to study or adapt it was already to late.

This year, they started the season with the #1 ranking and a giant bullseye on their backs. Every other team is gonna do one of two things against FSU.

1) Bring their A-game (ex OSU) or

2) Play dirty (but legal) football (ex Citadel).

FSU didn't struggle against OSU in my opinion, they just played a team that was trying to send a message to everyone watching that game. I believe Jimbo and Co. see that and are anticipating it to be one or the other all season. That's why he just brushed off the whole Citadel nonsense.

He's still got an entire ACC schedule to deal with which includes newcomers Louisville trying to prove they belong. Add to that Notre Dame trying to relive their 2012 season and a Florida team that (depending how their season goes) will be fired up to take revenge for last years whooping.

This year isn't going to be pretty. It's going to be one of those gut-wrenching, hair pulling, nail-baiting, edge of your seat, hoping they can pull out a win seasons. But, I still believe they can and will make it back to Dallas. If they don't, there's always next year.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump for game day!

GO NOLES!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

I would like to say Go Noles.  Only problem is, we don't need to "go".  We just got back.

Heck with it....


Go Noles!!!!!!!!!! again


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep. 2 national titles in 3 years are going to be nice.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. 2 national titles in 3 years are going to be nice.



C'mon, man!!!!!!!  This is just gonna be a fun year with no expectations.


----------

